# So...is Gomes for real?



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

How long until his solid play burns out?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I give him a week.

Okay, enough Jerry Maguire (botched) quotes.

Let's hope he continues to play like this for the rest of his career.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Three straight triple doubles? Hard to argue against.

The kid is for real, and always was.

The only thing that can stop this kid is Glen Rivers.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

He's for real. 

What he has, is a natural ability to rebound. You can't take that away from him. There are going to be games where he'll play against a strong frontline where he won't be able to grab 10+ boards, but for the most part you can expect him to contribute on the boards. 

He isn't going to be as inconsistent as a guy like Jefferson who tries to jump over people to get the boards. Gomes knows how to position himself, and most importantly he knows how to box out. This is not a fluke we've been seeing from Ryan, he is the real deal.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ryan had a great summer league and even during the season when he played he played very well. But at that time we've had somewhat of a jam at the 2/3/4, but it was still no excuse to sit him for over half the year.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Rookie wall? I'd love for his play to continue but I'm worried that he's only teasing us, kinda like Perk after his 19 rebound game who has been putting up 5, 6 boards only.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

im liking him ahead of al in the rotation now...he shows heart on the floor...something which al doesnt...al seems to just go through the motions out there most of the time and thats really dissappointed me...gomes has a fire and u cant teach that...rep providence ryan!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the celtics are like 6-2 since Gomes was inserted in the lineup? good for the Celtics


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

since getting consistent minutes:

Date	Opp	Result	Min	Fg	Stl	Blk	TO	PF	OR	DR	TR	Ast	Pts
2/10	Por	W	35	2-4	0	0	3	2	4	5	9	1	4
2/12	Orl	W	44	4-8	2	0	1	3	3	6	9	0	14
2/15	Cle	L	46	6-7	0	0	2	6	2	3	5	0	14
2/21	Utah	W	39	4-7	1	0	0	2	0	3	3	0	13
2/22	Pho	L	26	4-11	1	0	0	0	5	5	10	0	11
2/24	Por	W	41	5-8	2	0	1	3	7	10	17	4	13
2/26	LAL	W	42	8-10	1	0	0	2	5	7	12	1	19

7 game average
39mpg, 1spg, 0bpg, 1topg, 2.6fpg, 3.7orpg, 5.6 drpg, 9.3 trpg, 0.86 apg, 12,6 ppg



he's still not a superstar, but he definitely deserves minutes i'd say. ultimately, I still believe Al is the PF of the future. But I say we keep gomes. and starting gomes over Al might light a fire under AJ. if nothing, maybe Gomes can teach Al a thing or two about playing the 4


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

He's for real. It's not luck or a spurt of energy from getting playing time. He's a smart smart player. Watch the guy box out. It should be taped and played back to kids learing the game. Rebounds are only partly about size and hops. It's mainly about position and effort. 

The bigger question is what the hell is Doc seeing during practice? Clearly not the right things if it took injuries for Gomes to get some PT.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

gomes is for real because he understands the game from playing so much ball in providence... unlike al jeff and perk who came outta highschool.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Good point pokpok, he does have more experience. 
He also has good game sense, he doesn't lose the big picture. 
He is not going to burn out, he will continue to shine. 
He's got the heart and the skills. 
I don't expect anything but consistency, willingness to learn and steady improvement.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Isn't it time already for more people in here to join my Danny Ainge Club?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I know I haven't posted over here as much as I used to (due to life I guess), but man I'm so happy for Ryan Gomes. Guy is a stud and I knew he'd make it in the league. Even as a backup for Paul/Wally, he's a great addition to the team.

Now we need to get Al Jefferson to break out and with another PG added to this roster (to backup Delonte), man I like what this team can be.

Where does Gerald Green fit in though? I don't think Gomes shouldn't play for him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

With Gomes, is there any use for Scalabrine?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Premier said:


> With Gomes, is there any use for Scalabrine?


You asked a rhetorical question that has no real answer, because this question is under the assumption that Scalabrine had a use beforehand, which we both know he didn't.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> With Gomes, is there any use for Scalabrine?




without gomes, is there any use for Scalabrine?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> without gomes, is there any use for Scalabrine?


saw _that _ coming!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Isn't it time already for more people in here to join my Danny Ainge Club?


No, I'm actually looking for the Ryan Gomes fan club. Not sure if I'm a member or not, but I'd like to extend my membership if I was.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> No, I'm actually looking for the Ryan Gomes fan club. Not sure if I'm a member or not, but I'd like to extend my membership if I was.


You must go to the source young aquaitious..._use the source_...and that would be Mr. Danny Ainge. I will hold a spot for when you come around


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> How long until his solid play burns out?


til Perk and Al come back


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> No, I'm actually looking for the Ryan Gomes fan club. Not sure if I'm a member or not, but I'd like to extend my membership if I was.




i was the creator...i deleted it when danny pissed me off and traded ricky so i replaced it withmy kiss my *** DA fan club...due to poular demand i will bring it back if i get enough memebers...i will post a sign up thread in this forum if th mods could leave it and not put it in the off topic forum id appreciate it


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> You must go to the source young aquaitious..._use the source_...and that would be Mr. Danny Ainge. I will hold a spot for when you come around


Ah, Mr. Ainge, the guy who made two no brainer picks in the 2005 draft.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i was the creator...i deleted it when danny pissed me off and traded ricky so i replaced it withmy kiss my *** DA fan club...due to poular demand i will bring it back if i get enough memebers...i will post a sign up thread in this forum if th mods could leave it and not put it in the off topic forum id appreciate it


I'll still move it to the OT. :devil:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Ah, Mr. Ainge, the guy who made two no brainer picks in the 2005 draft.


You might not love the guy. Hell you might even actually miss Ruben Wolkowyski for all I know. But you _have _ to give Ainge more credit than that. No brainers are always easy in retrospect.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> You might not love the guy. Hell you might even actually miss Ruben Wolkowyski for all I know. But you _have _ to give Ainge more credit than that. No brainers are always easy in retrospect.


For the 2005 draft, he really shouldn't get much credit. GG and Gomes were no brainers...you could also make a case for Al Jefferson last year. 

TA and DWest he should get a lot of credit for...and Perkins too.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> For the 2005 draft, he really shouldn't get much credit. GG and Gomes were no brainers...you could also make a case for Al Jefferson last year.
> 
> TA and DWest he should get a lot of credit for...and Perkins too.


Making the "right" call people generally don't get credit for. But they should. There are plenty of GM's - and we've had GM's like this - that would have blown it.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

Gomes plays at PF? He looks like he has natural instincts. Leggler was raving about him.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> For the 2005 draft, he really shouldn't get much credit. GG and Gomes were no brainers...you could also make a case for Al Jefferson last year.
> 
> TA and DWest he should get a lot of credit for...and Perkins too.


nobody is ever a no brainer at pick 50. it was rather obvious that the celtics would take him once available because it was reported that they were considering him at 18. if each of the other 29 NBA teams had possession of that pick, more than half of them would have taken someone NOT named ryan gomes.

how can you make a case that Al was a "no brainer" when jameer nelson and the smith bros were still on the board?

it's one simple characteristic that makes ainge a better drafter than a lot of GMs out there- he always takes the best player available (in his opinion). you don't see him taking guys like araujo with the 8th pick in the draft just to fill a hole...he realizes that the celtics aren't one player away from a championship and there's no reason to be particular about position.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

gomes gettin some national love on nba.coms rookie rankings...he didnt crack the top 10 but they devote a couple paragraphs to him...



http://www.nba.com/rookie_rankings/


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Delontes Herpes said:


> nobody is ever a no brainer at pick 50. it was rather obvious that the celtics would take him once available because it was reported that they were considering him at 18. if each of the other 29 NBA teams had possession of that pick, more than half of them would have taken someone NOT named ryan gomes.
> 
> how can you make a case that Al was a "no brainer" when jameer nelson and the smith bros were still on the board?
> 
> it's one simple characteristic that makes ainge a better drafter than a lot of GMs out there- he always takes the best player available (in his opinion). you don't see him taking guys like araujo with the 8th pick in the draft just to fill a hole...he realizes that the celtics aren't one player away from a championship and there's no reason to be particular about position.


The Celtics were _very, very, very_ fortunate that Gomes, Green and Jefferson slipped as much as they did. Gomes was supposed to be gone way before the 50th pick. Green was supposed to be a top 10 (at least) pick and Jefferson was (at least) supposed to be in the lottery.

Does drafting Pierce at number 10 make Pitino a unbelievable drafter too?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> The Celtics were _very, very, very_ fortunate that Gomes, Green and Jefferson slipped as much as they did. Gomes was supposed to be gone way before the 50th pick. Green was supposed to be a top 10 (at least) pick and Jefferson was (at least) supposed to be in the lottery.


Is it luck or smarts? What about all the GM's that past on him - are they just _un_lucky? 



aquaitious said:


> Does drafting Pierce at number 10 make Pitino a unbelievable drafter too?


Pretty hard to compare a #10 overall pick and a #50 don't you think? But to answer your question - no it does not make Pitino a great scout. One great pick at #10 does not make greatness. It's many good picks that does (see: Ainge, Danny).

Also it's not just about good scouting once again. It's about getting the picks and using them well.

Thanks Danny.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> The Celtics were _very, very, very_ fortunate that Gomes, Green and Jefferson slipped as much as they did. Gomes was supposed to be gone way before the 50th pick. Green was supposed to be a top 10 (at least) pick and Jefferson was (at least) supposed to be in the lottery.
> 
> Does drafting Pierce at number 10 make Pitino a unbelievable drafter too?


it's actually a frequent occurence that somebody is available at your team's pick who shouldn't be...mock drafts are never perfect and are usually far from it.

jefferson was supposed to be bottom of the lottery, celtics got him with the first pick out of the lottery. he went 2-3 picks lower than he should have, big f'n deal.

again, while he was slightly fortunate to have gomes around at pick 50, at least half of the nba GM's would have passed him up. the pick was hardly a "no brainer."

gerald green was the only obvious pick and no one's giving ainge that much credit for him because he hasn't done anything yet.

drafting pierce at 10 doesn't make pitino a good drafter cause he also used lottery picks on ron mercer and jerome moiso.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Is it luck or smarts? What about all the GM's that past on him - are they just _un_lucky?


How is it smarts seeing other players, the players you wanted all along, drop into your lap?




> Pretty hard to compare a #10 overall pick and a #50 don't you think? But to answer your question - no it does not make Pitino a great scout. One great pick at #10 does not make greatness. It's many good picks that does (see: Ainge, Danny).
> 
> Also it's not just about good scouting once again. It's about getting the picks and using them well.
> 
> Thanks Danny.


I wasn't comparing the 10th and 50th pick, I was stating how, at times, certain people drop into your lap. It doesn't matter if they drop between the first 10 picks or the last 10 picks. They just drop.


Banks, Perkins, Hunter
*Jefferson,* Allen, West, Reed
*Green, Gomes,* Greene

For the three bold picks, I cannot give Ainge credit for, because most people would have made them if they were a Celtic fan.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Delontes Herpes said:


> it's actually a frequent occurence that somebody is available at your team's pick who shouldn't be...mock drafts are never perfect and are usually far from it.
> 
> jefferson was supposed to be bottom of the lottery, celtics got him with the first pick out of the lottery. he went 2-3 picks lower than he should have, big f'n deal.
> 
> ...


Is it really usual that a guy drops about 10 picks/15 picks? How about that a guy goes almost a whole round without being picked (Gomes, Celtics wanted to take him @ 18)?


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Banks, Perkins, Hunter
> *Jefferson,* Allen, West, Reed
> *Green, Gomes,* Greene
> 
> For the three bold picks, I cannot give Ainge credit for, because most people would have made them if they were a Celtic fan.


if by most do you mean greater than 50%? because i disagree on this point for AJ and gomes...i think most people would have picked someone else, assuming we're talking about NBA fans nationwide.

and he made ALL THREE of the picks...not one of the three, not two of the three, but ALL THREE. let's say that 95% of NBA fans woulda taken green, 65% jefferson, 50% gomes (and these numbers are quite generous)...then still only 30% of them woulda taken all 3 of em.

if gomes was such a no brainer at 50, then why did the 20 previous GMs at 30-49 find him so easy to pass up?

if AJ was such a no brainer at 15, then why did NBA GMs at 10-14 find him so easy to pass up?

i'll give you that gerald green was a no brainer, but if he went 14, 15 or 16, other fans would be calling it a no brainer for their GM...instead they're rooting for mccants, wright, or graham to become players.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Is it really usual that a guy drops about 10 picks/15 picks? How about that a guy goes almost a whole round without being picked (Gomes, Celtics wanted to take him @ 18)?


it actually happens quite a bit.

remember maciej lampe in 03? he was supposed to go top 10...if ainge had taken him at 27 it would have been a "pure luck no brainer" pick, at the time...instead he took perkins who is looking like a much better player so far.

and as far as second rounders go, there's always going to be someone picked in the mid-late second round who was dubbed to go late first/early second...sliding 10-15 slots in round 2 really isn't much of a story at all.

and the celtics didn't want to take gomes at 18, they were considering him as an emergency backup option.

i'm not arguing that ainge is the greatest drafter in the world or anything, but you're definitely taking a lot of his picks for granted...there's always going to be a GM who will pass up the obvious choice for a kedrick brown, jerome moiso, rafael araujo, etc...luckily, danny isn't one of them.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

cmon man, nothing outside the top 5 is a nobrainer. if a guy slips, that means there's a damn good reason why 10 GMs decided he wasn't worth the pick. the guy who picks the "no brainer" actually ends up making that call of rolling the dice.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Premier said:


> With Gomes, is there any use for Scalabrine?


Too easy...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

The lack of a desire to give Ainge credit is amazing. If he does something good or makes a great pick at #50 - it was a "no brainer and fell into his lap". People would much rather whine about Scabs contract then talk about all the positives Ainge has done and actually give him credit for it. Even if you think it was a "no brainer" and dropped out of the sky "into his lap" he still made the right call. And a great call. And even if the right thing seems obvious to you and you would have done the "same thing" - it was Ainge who made the pick. Give the guy some props. As stated above many GM's passed on this "no brainer". Anige did not. End of story.

Thanks again Danny!


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Causeway said:


> The lack of a desire to give Ainge credit is amazing. If he does something good or makes a great pick at #50 - it was a "no brainer and fell into his lap". People would much rather whine about Scabs contract then talk about all the positives Ainge has done and actually give him credit for it. Even if you think it was a "no brainer" and dropped out of the sky "into his lap" he still made the right call. And a great call. And even if the right thing seems obvious to you and you would have done the "same thing" - it was Ainge who made the pick. Give the guy some props. As stated above many GM's passed on this "no brainer". Anige did not. End of story.
> 
> Thanks again Danny!


Another point to add to this is that had DA not pulled the trigger on some rather controversial trades we would not have had multiple picks in each draft that allowed him to grab the players that "fell into his lap". Look at the players that we've had the opportunity to draft the past three years:

Banks, Perkins, Hunter
Jefferson, Allen, West, Reed
Green, Gomes, Greene

Most teams are lucky if they get one good player out of each draft and many teams can't even manage to do that. The only player the C's have drafted in the last three years who probably won't have a decent NBA career is Hunter and even he is better than most teams could have done at the position where he was picked. If Banks and Reed never do anything else they helped us get rid of Blount which to me makes them invaluable! I expect that both will probably have decent NBA careers though. Perkins, Jefferson, West, Allen, Gomes, Green, and Greene are the future of the C's and even if none of them turn into superstars I think they will all end up being solid NBA players. The fact that Ainge has managed to amass that kind of young talent _without_ having to give up Pierce is a pretty good accomplishment in my book. Add to that the fact that we have multiple picks still to come makes the future look even brighter. Sure I liked some of the players that were traded away, but I think the team is in much better shape now than before.

p.s. How about adding me to your DA fan club Causeway. I've always been a big DA fan but I'm officially jumping on the bandwagon now.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

BackwoodsBum said:


> Another point to add to this is that had DA not pulled the trigger on some rather controversial trades we would not have had multiple picks in each draft that allowed him to grab the players that "fell into his lap". Look at the players that we've had the opportunity to draft the past three years:
> 
> Banks, Perkins, Hunter
> Jefferson, Allen, West, Reed
> ...










very well said!


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

It's a combination of luck, assessing team needs and seeing what's in front of you. 
Given the projections for Green and Gomes, and when they were available, it WAS kind of a no brainer for Danny at that point. 
I reserve judgement on Greene, I can think of five players I would have taken before him. 

I think Danny has done a decent job, but saying that all but Hunter will have at least decent NBA careers is a stretch. He's also traded away some good talent at inopportune times and saddled us with huge contracts for marginal players. 

I do think he did well this year in getting us out of Blount's contract. In Gomes we have a gem for now and in Gerald Green one for the future.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Delontes Herpes said:


> if by most do you mean greater than 50%? because i disagree on this point for AJ and gomes...i think most people would have picked someone else, assuming we're talking about NBA fans nationwide.
> 
> and he made ALL THREE of the picks...not one of the three, not two of the three, but ALL THREE. let's say that 95% of NBA fans woulda taken green, 65% jefferson, 50% gomes (and these numbers are quite generous)...then still only 30% of them woulda taken all 3 of em.
> 
> ...





> For the three bold picks, I cannot give Ainge credit for, because *most people would have made them if they were a Celtic fan.*


I believe that answers the whole post.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Delontes Herpes said:


> it actually happens quite a bit.
> 
> remember maciej lampe in 03? he was supposed to go top 10...if ainge had taken him at 27 it would have been a "pure luck no brainer" pick, at the time...instead he took perkins who is looking like a much better player so far.
> 
> ...


Lampe slipped because of his buyout. Perkins...I give Danny a lot of credit for him, I liked the pick since it was made, but it took a lot of guts to get him.

Also Gomes didn't slip 10-15 picks, he slipped 20-30.

As far as Danny not taking bums (so far it seems, and hope it will forever) that is a huge bonus. I'm not saying he's bad, but he also gets a lot of credit for the easier choices. West, Allen and Perkins were amazing picks which I probably wouldn't have made. For those three (Reed, Greene and Hunter too) he should get a lot of credit.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

sologigolos said:


> cmon man, nothing outside the top 5 is a nobrainer. if a guy slips, that means there's a damn good reason why 10 GMs decided he wasn't worth the pick. the guy who picks the "no brainer" actually ends up making that call of rolling the dice.


So it takes a good GM to recognize talent if a guy is outside the top 5? 

Pitino was one hell of a brain then.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> So it takes a good GM to recognize talent if a guy is outside the top 5?
> 
> Pitino was one hell of a brain then.



mr. syntactic superstar--
1) 5 was a figurative number
2) whether it was figurative or concrete, as much as the pick distances away from the threshold (for the sake of argument, 5) the pick itself becomes more and more impressive
3) PP pick was a decent pick, no doubt. so was joe johnson. can't say the same about trading chauncey or drafting mercer at 5. or jerome moiso and kedrick brown. 
4) remember how much even we hated him for West and Allen picks? not only did nobody think they had first round talent, we simply didn't need two more undersized shooting guards. i definitely thought he was nuts. certainly proved me wrong.

my point was that Danny did a good job drafting, "no brainers" don't happen often. especially consistently. didn't say anything about being a great GM overall.

but while we're at that, i do agree with BackwoodsBum. DA made good moves. the critics seem to be missing the forest for the trees. stop looking at each trade for what that one trade did. look at the NY media. Thomas is still getting pooped on for the francis trade, and yet some (nutjob) journalists are talking about how this is a move for KG (whether it'll happen or not, or whether it's realistic or not).


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

sologigolos said:


> *but while we're at that, i do agree with BackwoodsBum.* DA made good moves. the critics seem to be missing the forest for the trees. stop looking at each trade for what that one trade did.


what about me?? _what about me?? _ I have been saying this to the point of ad nauseum! :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

also sologigolos you are a prime candidate for my Ainge club. There's still time...


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

Causeway said:


> what about me?? _what about me?? _ I have been saying this to the point of ad nauseum! :biggrin:


oh of course, i've always been a big fan of ainge and of your posts. i was referring to BwB for purposes of easy reference per his post's promixal location to my reply.
i've never been a big fan of fanclubs, but what the hell, add me


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

sologigolos said:


> mr. syntactic superstar--
> 1) 5 was a figurative number
> 2) whether it was figurative or concrete, as much as the pick distances away from the threshold (for the sake of argument, 5) the pick itself becomes more and more impressive
> 3) PP pick was a decent pick, no doubt. so was joe johnson. can't say the same about trading chauncey or drafting mercer at 5. or jerome moiso and kedrick brown.
> ...


Maybe "no brainers" don't happen to often, but in all honesty even I, with not a lot of drafting background/HS/College kids, would have made those picks.

But yes I do agree about the Allen and West. Danny should get all the credit in the world for those two (even Perk  ) because he's scouted those guys a lot and made the right decision. It was a great call that cannot be argued.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Maybe "no brainers" don't happen to often, but in all honesty even I, with not a lot of drafting background/HS/College kids, would have made those picks.
> 
> But yes I do agree about the Allen and West. Danny should get all the credit in the world for those two (even Perk  ) because he's scouted those guys a lot and made the right decision. It was a great call that cannot be argued.


Tony Allen is pissing me off. hE acts like a goddam retard out there. stupid play.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> Tony Allen is pissing me off. hE acts like a goddam retard out there. stupid play.


This year he's been a huge disappointment though, too bad because we really could have used him.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i want Kirk Snyder.


----------

